# Blue water fishing



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Tony says, "at the creek we catch the whole fish, where is the rest of this one?"


James says "might be able to get a little sushi out of this"


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I swear I have an identical pic Kim. A monster hammerhead did us the same deed


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Ouch at least someone got a good meal


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Getting bitten off while trolling in open water doesn't happen very often and it's a surprise when it does but it's even worse when you know you have hooked a great fish. All I know is that the shark was a monster, I saw it roll on the surface when it took the Wahoo. One bite and it engulfed it and sheared it off at the ears.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great fish story Kim, looks like y'all had fun anyway...


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Why do they always get the goody? Why cant they just bite off the ass once in a while!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

The tax man taketh, too bad, those were decent hoos


----------

